# BBQ Pitmasters



## Jim (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote about ribs....

"The meat should not fall off the bone. There should be a perfect teeth outline with every bite. This is not backyard BBQ, this is competition BBQ"

Your thoughts?

I really want a smoker..........I know we talked about it before but watching this on TV has got me drooling.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 14, 2010)

Go for it! Here is some of the food I smoked last summer... =P~ =P~ =P~ 

Pork Spare Ribs






Chicken Thighs and Italian Sausage





Smoked Meatloaf





My Smoker when it was new - Its a little rusty now but still works great!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 14, 2010)

Jim said:


> Your thoughts?




Why does Jims posts always make me hungry......................................................... DARN JIM!!!!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## njTom (Jan 14, 2010)

ACarbone624 said:


> Go for it! Here is some of the food I smoked last summer... =P~ =P~ =P~
> 
> Pork Spare Ribs
> 
> ...






I'm thinking a TinBoats BBQ at Anthony's house this summer =P~ =P~ :-D


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2010)

my thoughts exactly! Wow that looks good.

My name is Jim and I have a food problem.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Jim said:


> "The meat should not fall off the bone. There should be a perfect teeth outline with every bite. This is not backyard BBQ, this is competition BBQ"


BINGO!!!

Here's our smoker. I built this thing a couple months ago. The entire cooking chamber and firebox are made of 1/4 inch diamond plate (we prefer the heat retention qualities of thick steel - takes a little longer to heat up, but but once hot, is very stable). All the metal is bought from the scrapyard at 20 cents/pound, hence the rusty metal and the orange legs. The inside was ground clean, but after the first use, it gets an incredibly thick coating of grease. The smoker weighs about 550 pounds (notice the lifting tabs on the side? We couldn't get it off the welding table otherwise). 

The cooking chamber is 20 x 36, and from the grate to the top is 26". It is pictured with one rack, but two more are in the works, to have a total of 3 layers for ribs, chicken or jerky. The smokebox is 16 x 16 x 20. We burn a combination of whole firewood, lump charcoal, and charcoal briquettes, just whatever is most handy. Ours is set up as a reverse flow style (see the link further down), and drafts excellently, pulling plenty of air in for a nice fire. This shape does an amazing job of pulling air through, and we usually block most of the chimney (limiting the air exiting the chimney adjusts the draft flowing through, and thus, the temp). We even boil coffee on the top of the smokebox. We can put 6 10 pound or bigger Boston Butts on the pictured rack alone. 
Here's the link of the different types of smokers.
https://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20771

Ignore the industrial steps and other crap in the background. Those are slated to go on a playground we are going to build. 




Don't know what the camera did to the left side of the picture. Looks like rust, but its not.


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's my double barrel smoker I built a couple of years ago. It was fun and easy to build. The barrels were free from Deja Brew in Shrewsbury. It's based on the Big Baby Double-Barreled smoker design.

https://www.thesmokering.com/pits/metalpit/bigbaby/default.jsp






Pork Shoulder, Beef Brisket, and Baby Back Ribs!


----------



## Doug (Jan 15, 2010)

=P~ =P~ Great looking smokers. I am definately getting very hungry.


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2010)

jugernoob,
Dejabrew? That's 3 minutes from my house.


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2010)

you cook the meat in the aluminum or just finish them off in there?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2010)

All I know is that I am heading to ACarbone624's place for dinner :mrgreen:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 15, 2010)

drool.....


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats one of my new favorite shows, next to the new ax men and mad house

When ya buyin an rv so we can get on tv jim?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not too worried about how my ribs look. 

Leave teeth marks, fall off the bone... it's all good. :lol:

I have several pounds of meat waiting patiently in the deep freeze for the temps to warm up enough for me to fire up the smoker.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 15, 2010)

Dang, I wish I could weld like bassboy :? Very nice - Does it takes a lot of fuel to keep that beast going for a full smoke?

Good looking pits - looks like you guys really know how to bbq. 

As to fall off the bone, I like a little resistance to it, but not enough for teeth marks. If I'm leaving teeth marks in pork, it's not done enough. JMHO

Will


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Given the size of the smokebox, it really doesn't take much to keep it going. Last couple times, we started it with probably 6 or 8 pieces of split wood, then once those turned into a nice bed of coal, one large bag of charcoal briquettes keeps it going for 5 hours or better. It isn't much of a problem for us, as we burn a lot of wood, and usually keep around 5 or 6 cords of wood on the property at any given time. 
We usually put quite a bit on it at a time, that keeps us going for a while. Last time, we cooked about 10 chickens, which we freeze, then use for things like chicken salad and whatnot until the next time we fire it up. 

The best thing, however is the ribs. You can't beat those for anything.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah, I don't have much wood available, unless you count pine - lol.

My favorite vertical smoker I can go 15-16 hours on about half a bag of charcoal and one log's worth of mesquite. Very efficient, but I can only do 2 briskets or 6 racks of babybacks, but I have to roll them to get them to fit. 

My biger smoker (New Bruansfel Bandera) eats me alive in charcoal/lump. Burns 4-5 times as much as my little guy. I did find I could put an electric element in the Bandera to help with heat, it will hold 180 with the electric heat, and I put a little fire/smoke in the firebox and it gets right to 220-230. Maybe I just need to find a good source of wood around here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2010)

Where there's a will there is a way! :LOL2: 

https://cruftbox.com/cruft/docs/elecsmoker.html


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 15, 2010)

Jim said:


> you cook the meat in the aluminum or just finish them off in there?



I cook the meats in the pan the whole time. You can do it out of the pan and use a pan for drippings and a pan with water for moisture. This site is good for techniques, https://www.kickassbbq.com/.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 15, 2010)

Jim said:


> Where there's a will there is a way! :LOL2:
> 
> https://cruftbox.com/cruft/docs/elecsmoker.html



Funny - I tried the hotplate method first but it didn't not work for me, temps only up to 120 ish. Maybe I spent too much on the hotplate because I think mine kept shutting off when it got warm. I should have got one of the cheap ones that are happy to chug along till they get hot enough to self destruct and burn your house down. :shock: 

Now I look for electric smokers on clearance because somebody dented the heck out of them. The heating elements are still good though.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 15, 2010)

=P~


----------



## redbug (Jan 15, 2010)

My wife is going to smoke a turkey breast on Sat. they are so juicy when they come out.. I can't wait


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 15, 2010)

You guys got me cooking tonight. I'm in charge of food for the office this Saturday - just started the smoker up for 5 racks of baby backs. Gonna add a rotissary chicken (in case someone doesn't like ribs) some coleslaw, potatoe salad, and buttered rolls. MMMmmmm MMMmmmm - can't wait to taste them!

BTW - it's only 25 degrees outside right now and about a foot of snow outside. Should be different.

Will


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, at the time, I was excited about my venison sloppy joes.


not so much anymore..


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> You guys got me cooking tonight. I'm in charge of food for the office this Saturday - just started the smoker up for 5 racks of baby backs. Gonna add a rotissary chicken (in case someone doesn't like ribs) some coleslaw, potatoe salad, and buttered rolls. MMMmmmm MMMmmmm - can't wait to taste them!
> 
> BTW - it's only 25 degrees outside right now and about a foot of snow outside. Should be different.
> 
> Will



ostpics:


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 16, 2010)

Pics coming. I took some, but left the cam at home and I'm at work now so I'll post one later. 
These are not the best baby backs I've ever made, but not the worst either. Had to move to my backup smoker, thought I had applewood and but it was hickory - so I used straight cherry instead - should have tossed on at least one piece of hickory, but didn't think about it till too late. Rubbed the ribs with the BRITU (best ribs in the universe rub - found on the web - cut salt in half) and let them sit 1.5 hours (should be 2 at the least - overnight is sooooo much better) but I was running short on time. It was 20 degrees and 10-15 mph wind. Fought with the wind to control the smoker, only was able to maintain 225 for about 2 of the 3 hours, rest of the time was over/under that 'chasing the draft'. This smoker has hotspots and I haven't ID'ed them all yet, so of the 5 racks made, 3 are ok, 2 are either too light or overdone/dried. That's ok, work only paid for 3 anyway  The two I bought for myself turned out GREAT! We'll see what the final verdict is at lunch time. I'm certain it beats out the sandwiches we had last week! :|


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2010)

So, fast forward 8 months and Still no smoker. The issue is I cant decide what I want. Do I want an offset....Tending to the fire evey hour or so. Do I want a Ceramic....I'm not feeling it. Then I came across one of these:






This is a Weber smokey mountain cooker 22 inch.

The Time has come, I can not wait any longer. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

The 10 year anniversary is coming up and a smoker is what I asked for.


----------



## ricerocket71 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have two smokers i use 1st sample Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal and the 2nd Char-griller smokin Pro.

A little extra trick i found to make my ribs mouth watering.

I dry smoke them with my own dry rub, when done lightly cover/brush with your favorite sauce my favorite is "Sweet Baby Rays". or my own mix

then wrap them in saran "plastic" wrap, (usually two racks of ribs together) then wrap again in tin foil - let set for about 20 minutes 
and the sauce soaks into the ribs and they are the best.
Try it and let me know what you all think


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 3, 2010)

I got this smoker from BassPro for $50 and it works just fine.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 3, 2010)

For those without a smoker, here's how I do it: A little BBQ sauce on the ribs, double wrap them in foil, put them on the gas grill set at 220 degrees for 2 hours, turn them every 15 minutes or so. If you let the temp get up higher than 220, they will burn. After 2 hours, unwrap them, sauce them up good and cook on higher heat for about 10 minutes each side. They are "fall off the bone" from slow cooking in their own juice in the foil for 2 hours. They turn out great  Don't know how to regulate the temp if you don't have a gas grill? Charcoal grills don't allow temp control???


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 3, 2010)

If they are wrapped in foil the entire time anyway, why not just cook them in the oven?

Jim, I have an awful lot of friends that swear by their Masterbuilt electric units.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 3, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> If they are wrapped in foil the entire time anyway, why not just cook them in the oven?
> 
> .



I have tried that several times, they just don't seem to cook in the oven the same as on the grill - plus, the last 20 minutes of basting gives it the 'grill' flavoring


----------



## fender66 (Sep 3, 2010)

Awe...you're kidding me! All this food talk and all I have for lunch is a frozen dinner! You guys just don't play fair! #-o


----------



## redbug (Sep 3, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > If they are wrapped in foil the entire time anyway, why not just cook them in the oven?
> ...


Grilling flavor isn't the smoked flavor...
When we do our ribs we start them in the smoker with a heavy smoke for about 2 hours then we wrap them in foil and cook them for 5 hours at 220. 
they do fall off the bone and are very tender... i think we will have them this weekend along with another smoked turkey breast. 
I also smoke a whole chicken every week all summer long


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 3, 2010)

Jim, The Weber 22" is a bigger version of the original 18" Weber vertical -considered by many good bbq'ers as one of the best vertical smokers out there. The original could run 4-8 hours on one set, just start it up and forget it - and no hotspots. I'm not sure if the 22 has any hotspots or weaknesses. 

I'm making ribs tomorrow - If we can find any at the store! Not sure if I want the vertical smoker or the the big offset/vertical. Only three racks, the big smokers seems like overkill for only 3 racks... but it's cool to run it.

MMMMmmmm I can taste them already


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 3, 2010)

redbug said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Quackrstackr said:
> ...



Yeah, I know, but we don't have a smoker and grilling is better than the oven


----------



## Codeman (Sep 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> So, fast forward 8 months and Still no smoker. The issue is I cant decide what I want. Do I want an offset....Tending to the fire evey hour or so. Do I want a Ceramic....I'm not feeling it. Then I came across one of these:
> 
> This is a Weber smokey mountain cooker 22 inch.
> 
> ...



Build one and save a bundle. A UDS is the way to go. These babies take very little tending to hold temp and the results are awesome. A Weber is a good choice also I have heard. 

Great, now I'm hungry again. #-o


----------



## Codeman (Sep 3, 2010)

And if anyone wants the instructions to build, here is the best thread I have seen. 

https://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43943


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't you smoke on a gasser anyway? When I do steaks on charcoal, I like mesquite flavor too. So I add a fist sized chunk of wood to the charcoal. Before I cook, I pull the wood off and set it on the side. It starts smoking 'heavy' right away, which helps out my steaks a lot. Even burgers are better with mesquite.

Could you do the same with gas - fire it up and set it on the side? I've wrapped wood chips in 3 layers of tin foil and poked one or two 1/8 inch holes on the top for smoke to escape and tossed on coals. The foil keeps the mess down and it smokes decent enough if you don't have too many holes in it. If you are going for hours, one of these ever 30-45 minutes works pretty good.

For the newbys: Hold temps at 225 (+-20) degrees. Put your remote thermometer at the meat level, don't rely on the door thermometer. Don't keep checking the meat every 20 minutes - it's there, it's cooking! Heavy smoke is bad. Lighter smoke is good. If the firedepartment shows up, you have way too much smoke. Salt (and spices) on your beef overnight help with bigger smoke rings. Meat only takes smoke till it is 140 degrees internal, after that, you might as well foil it - or at least stop intentionally adding smoke. Meat will continue to cook after removed from the smoker (till the temp goes down). Let your bigger cuts (briskets, butts etc) sit for AT LEAST 30 minutes - I've let them sit (foiled in a cooler) for 5 hours before - You want it to cool a bit an let the liquids redistribute. MMMMmmm


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 3, 2010)

anybody seen the new season of pitmasters? i dont get tv but went to my parents house last nite and it was on. alot different, i liked last season better


----------



## juggernoob (Sep 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> So, fast forward 8 months and Still no smoker. The issue is I cant decide what I want. Do I want an offset....Tending to the fire evey hour or so. Do I want a Ceramic....I'm not feeling it. Then I came across one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me it came down to wanting to build my own, but I also wanted a decent amount of cooking area. I think the offset smokers are easier to work. The Weber Smokey Mountain or Brinkmann are nice but I can accomplish the same thing in my Weber One-Touch charcoal grill, heat on one side and meat on the other. I use my big smoker for large parties and my Weber One-Touch for whenever I get the urge to smoke something good.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 3, 2010)

8 Boston butts going on in the morning. I'm about to go out and start making some charcoal.


----------



## juggernoob (Sep 3, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Yeah, I know, but we don't have a smoker and grilling is better than the oven



Get a smoker box or you can wrap wood chunks/chips in tinfoil and poke holes in the top.

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/droqmzBbBsE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/droqmzBbBsE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2010)

I have 2 weber gassers and I love them. I want a new toy.

I have no desire to build a UDS because I know it will come out wrong! :LOL2: 

I have been watching BBQ pitmasters this season and yes it stinks compared to last time. I think it's all set up. I knew Trig was going to win even before the show was on. I bet he wins the 100K.

Anywho this should all be over by noon tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Bubba (Sep 3, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> 8 Boston butts going on in the morning. I'm about to go out and start making some charcoal.



What time should I be down? :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Codeman (Sep 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> I have no desire to build a UDS because I know it will come out wrong! :LOL2:



Not if you follow the instructions in that link. It's the one I used and it works great.

Oh and for the record, they screwed Pit Masters up big time.


----------



## countryboy210 (Sep 3, 2010)

Not Sure This Will Help Any With Choosing A Style Of Smoker, But They Have Loads Of Great Recipes To Try Once You Do. Every Week A New Video.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BarbecueWeb#p/u/7/9cNFRxuBXOQ

BTW - I Have Two Smokers, An Electric Weber, And A Propane Char-Broil. The Char-Broil Went To Deer Camp With Me Last Weekend And Produced Three Super Racks Of BabyBack Ribs.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bubba said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > 8 Boston butts going on in the morning. I'm about to go out and start making some charcoal.
> ...



I should be pullin' by 5 or 5:30. Luckily, they aren't all ours (ones we are doing for friends account for 4 of them), so we won't have quite so much to pull. 


Jim, we used to have a couple different vertical smokers like you post. I'll say that it ain't the smoker that makes the food, but the operator. HOWEVER, the right smoker makes the process sooo much easier. The quality of our food didn't change a bit when I made the big one - just the ease of making it, which in turn leads to amount of use (when it is no big deal, you end up using it a LOT more). 

Never is a long long time, but after having messed around with designing and building a couple larger heavy walled smokers, I'll never go back to a storebought sheet metal smoker, and I really like my reverse flow style, over the vertical style. Over the whole cookbox of the one pictured, there is less than 2 degrees temperature difference at any given time, and it will maintain a very steady temperature without doing much of anything for hours at a time. Takes a bit longer to get hot, but once it does, the thermal mass gives a much greater room for error before any temperature change is noted. 

Probably about time for some stove paint. That thing is pretty ugly.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 3, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Probably about time for some stove paint. That thing is pretty ugly.



Paint is overrated, just rub some butter on it when she's hot. Really!


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Sep 4, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> If they are wrapped in foil the entire time anyway, why not just cook them in the oven?
> 
> Jim, I have an awful lot of friends that swear by their Masterbuilt electric units.





I cook on the grill because my wife won't let me sit by the oven and drink beer.


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2010)

Flatsdaddy said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > If they are wrapped in foil the entire time anyway, why not just cook them in the oven?
> ...


 :LOL2: 

A man, his grill, and a beer.


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 4, 2010)

Flatsdaddy said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > If they are wrapped in foil the entire time anyway, why not just cook them in the oven?
> ...


Time to put the wife in the oven and sit by it with a beer until she's done. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy anniversary, happy anniversary, happy anniversary, hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapy anniversary. :- :LOL2:

It's a done deal! A weber 22inch Smokey mountain sits in the back yard waiting to go to work! Pics to follow soon.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 4, 2010)

Flatsdaddy said:


> I cook on the grill because my wife won't let me sit by the oven and drink beer.



BEST QUOTE EVER!


----------



## Doug (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy Anniversary to you Jim. Have a great time and create many memories.

Doug


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 4, 2010)

Food pics are up...
Loinbacks pre-rubbed with "the best ribs in the universe" rub, smoked over cherry wood - basted with apple juice, apple juice and apples in the waterpan. Wrapped a little late, top 2 were covered in Famous Daves (blue) sauce, bottom one was left with the rub only. Best compliment was from my daughter, "These are spiced just right, you can taste the spices, but it's still sweet". Your mouth burned a bit, but was never on fire... I want more already! They could have used more smoke, since cherry is so light, but still a 9 out of 10. 
Delicious!


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Sep 5, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Flatsdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > I cook on the grill because my wife won't let me sit by the oven and drink beer.
> ...




Thanks. It's sad but true. 

It's going to be cool enough to grill here soon. Someone mentioned "the best ribs in the universe rub" what are the chances of getting that recipe? I'm always looking for a better rub.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2010)

12:34am the Butt is on the smoker! Temp gauge pinned at 250. Full "First smoked Butt" report will be deatiled shortly.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 6, 2010)

Jim said:


> 12:34am the Butt is on the smoker! Temp gauge pinned at 250. Full "First smoked Butt" report will be deatiled shortly.



MMMmmmm, I think smoking pork is the best smell in the world. Your neighbors are going to wake up hungry!

I'll get that receipie tomorrow. It's pretty good.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2010)

7:34 am. Ok, I'm a little sleepy. Up every 2 hours just to check....First time newbie, give me a break.

So far the Temp never went over 270. Still in the area of 250-260(at the lid) so that means that it is 5-10 degrees lower where the butt sits. I also flipped the butt over. In 2 hours the top rack goes on and 3 full racks or baby backs are being put on. \/


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 6, 2010)

What time is the food being served ?? I think I can make the drive up and get there by 1:00 PM. :LOL2: 

Sounds like you're off to a fine start Jim. 8)


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 6, 2010)

As requested - best ribs in the universe recipie - original and cooking instructions are here

From here - https://www.virtualweberbullet.com/rib1.html



Best Ribs In The Universe Rub - 1/4 Batch-originial recipie 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup non-iodized table salt
1/8 cup brown sugar, dried
4 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon Accent (MSG)
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon black pepper, freshly ground
1 teaspoon granulated garlic
1 teaspoon onion powder 
[/list]

My version - USE HALF THE SALT AND HALF THE CAYANNE (and sometimes a bit more sugar)
The ribs I buy are usually in a salt brine alreay anyway.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe, I will have to try it. I typically use rubs with mostly paprika.

The best I've found off the shelf is Szeged brand rib rub. It is really good. 

I'll take some pics of grillzilla this week when I fire it up. It's finally cooling off a little here.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2010)

Just woke up from the food induced coma. :LOL2: 

After being up all night to baby the smoker(first time) Sunday, then hosting the party in the sun all day which included many adult beverages, swimming in the pool, and then Birthday cake, I hit the couch at 9:30 with camera in hand to start downloading the pics to the PC. 

I must of passed out at 9:35.

The Pork butt and Ribs came out awesome. I hope it just wasn't beginners luck.

Couple of things though. 

I am not sure If I like "Kansas City Rub" I used it on the ribs and the butt. The butt was lathered in Mustard first. The ribs were not. I did not suace the ribs or the pulled pork. It was one fo those things where I thought if the people wanted the sauce they could sauce themselves.

Next time I am saucing the ribs.

I am very happy with the Weber smoker. It held its temperature between 210-275 the whole time, even when I opened the lid or door a couple of times. 

I used 1 bag of Kingsford regular charcoal with cherry chunk wood mixed in. I added a few more chunks when I added the ribs.

Complete report and play by play when I get the pictures off the Camera.


----------

